# Ta-da! My traveling tester/sample case



## jennyannlowe (Jun 20, 2016)

Check it out. I put together a little case to take with me to work and other places where I won't be carting around lots of soaps. I have a regular job and so far my co-workers are good customers. 
.I wanted them to be able to smell the samples without making them gooey or dirty cause some people are finicky about that. But I also wanted a tester so people who want to buy but aren't sure what they want can take the case to a sink and try some out. So I put smell testers in organza bags. ( I love these things! So cheap!) with tags that have the name. The ones in bottom are testers. I wasn't sure how I should have them in there.. So for now I had a few pebbles from dollar store and a sponge or two. Maybe I'll think of a better way to set up the testers. 

Anyway... I'm gonna make a little...laminated menu that has prices and inventory. Cause I have some soap in 4 or 5 different mold options. 

Course all this I will have on my website...But I wanted something I can take with me easily. 

You know...I was wondering if I could put a cooler in my truck with a small supply of soaps for on the spot purchased. I'm wondering if houston heat and humidity would bother the soaps that are fully cured (8 weeks) and shrink wrapped...inside a cooler. I Dont mean that I would leave it in there all the time...But maybe while I was at work then put it inside after.. Im just brainstorming. 

Ok I'm off to bed now. Gotta work in morning.   I wanna soap all the time!!!!


----------



## Dana89 (Jun 20, 2016)

I love it, you have so many colorful soaps!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty!

Do you have a few disecant (or whatever the spelling) packets? I'd worry that the sponges might start smelling moldy if they don't have an opportunity to dry out or some emergency happens where you won't be able to air out/dry everything between display


----------



## jennyannlowe (Jun 20, 2016)

I have been rethinking my testers. I think I may cut the testers into thin wafers for people to test with. That way I can get rid of sponges..and just have little organza bags with the slices to give away. And keep my smell samples untouched. That way no water gets inside at all. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Relle (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm actually a little disappointed that you think you know everything, to be selling so soon, while you are still asking questions that a newbie asks. Not good.

Quote - But I also wanted a tester so people who want to buy but aren't sure what they want can take the case to a sink and try some out. 

Only 7 wks ago you gave away samples for people to try and now your ready .
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=59695

You don't even know what DOS looks like - that was 3 wks ago.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60114


----------



## Dana89 (Jun 21, 2016)

OK I HAVE TO AGREE WITH RELLE ON THIS ONE> know your soap better than your best friend before selling> MY AUNT HAS A LITTLE SHOP WHERE I SELL TWO DIFFERENT RECIPES_ BOTH BAR SOAPS AND BOTH RECIPES I HAD MADE MANY< MANY BATCHES BEFORE SELLING AND WATCHED AND KEPT BARS FROM THESE RECIPES AND TESTED THESE TWO RECIPES AND NOTED THE DIFFERENCE IN THE BARS< HOW THEY DID WHEN MADE IN HIGH HUMIDITY HERE IN TEXAS AND WHEN MADE IN WINTER>
THE GENERAL RULE OF THUMB IS ONE YEAR< NOT JUST ONE YEAR OF SOAP MAKING BUT ONE YEAR PER RECIPE AT LEAST>
WHEN SOMEONE ASKS YOU FOR A CERTAIN TYPE OF SOAP YOU WONT HAVE TO HAND THEM A SUITCASE OF TESTERS TO TRY< YOU CAN POINT TO A LOW COCONUT< HIGH SUPERFAT SOAP IF THEY HAVE DRY SKIN BUT ALSO KNOW THAT YOUR SOAP WONT CURE DRY SKIN AND POINT THAT OUT TO YOUR CUSTOMER> SOMETHING LIKE "I THINK THIS RECIPE WOULD BE NICE BUT IF YOU HAVE SEVERE DRY SKIN YOU SHOULD SEE YOU DOCTER> DONT FORGET ABOUT INSURANCE<A BUSINESS LISCENCE> ALL THESE THINGS TAKE TIME< THE BEST SOAP COMES FROM PEOPLE WHO STARTED OUT MAKING IT BECAUSE THEY ENJOYED IT AND THEN STARTED SELLING MUCH LATER TO SUPPORT THEIR HABIT> PEOPLE SHOULD NOT GO INTO SOAP MAKING TO START A QUICK BUSINESS> OK I AM DONE< I AM NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE BUT IT JUST SEEMS TO SOON JUDGING BY YOUR POSTING HISTORY>


----------



## TBandCW (Jun 21, 2016)

jennyannlowe said:


> I have been rethinking my testers. I think I may cut the testers into thin wafers for people to test with. That way I can get rid of sponges..and just have little organza bags with the slices to give away. And keep my smell samples untouched. That way no water gets inside at all. Thanks for the insight!



I like the idea of thin wafers!


----------



## Kelly Frizzell (May 7, 2019)

Very Nice! Good job on the sample case -and I was thinking of suggesting thin wafers for testing, so I see you thought of that yourself.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 7, 2019)

Kelly Frizzell said:


> Very Nice! Good job on the sample case -and I was thinking of suggesting thin wafers for testing, so I see you thought of that yourself.


This is an old post. The OP hasn't been here in a couple years.  Please start a new thread and link to this one if there is pertinent information.   Thank you!!!


----------

